# Goodbye Robot



## dkirschling

Robot died this morning. He was paralyzed and having some serious neurological problems. The vet and I had to make a tough decision, but I believe it was for the best. I lost Twenty-Six last Monday; it
s been a rough week.


----------



## Dimitrius

Losing pets is never an easy thing.


----------



## JennieLove

Im sorry for your loss. Im sure hes greatful for everthing you need for him and he's lucky to have had you.


----------



## fallinstar

sorry for your loss


----------



## LiamHasRats

Up to be with the great rat in the sky


----------



## LiamHasRats

Up to be with the great rat in the sky


----------



## AustinXAPMX3

Im sorry. Loosing pets is hard.


----------



## ratrover

too bad


----------



## sweet_dreams91

Very sorry.


----------



## ratrover

sweet_dreams91 said:


> Very sorry.


same


----------



## reachthestars

There is ZERO need of dragging up old topics about rats who have passed. It's disrespectful to use them to get your post counts up.


----------

